# "Bringing up religion" hurdle to witnessing



## nwink (Jun 10, 2011)

I know it all depends on the situation, context and people involved...but is it usually better to try to initiate religious conversation happen with non-Christians (at work, for example)...OR to spur religious conversation off of something that a non-Christian might say? The thing I've noticed is that religious-related topics almost never come up in some circles because average non-religious people just don't talk much about religious-related things.

On a similar note, how can a Christian start discussing Christian truth with others in a non-confrontational way? I'm a non-confrontational person, so bringing up something like politics is the last thing I would ever talk about in a mixed group of people (with co-workers, etc), and so it's hard to know how to bring up religious conversation sometimes. How have you overcome this "hurdle"?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 10, 2011)

nwink said:


> How have you overcome this "hurdle"?



Invite them to church. 

Be ready to respond to questions other people have, but I do not think you should be actively searching for a way to bring up Christian truth.


----------



## J. Dean (Jun 10, 2011)

I usually start by bringing up something with relationship to church, like "In my Bible study last week, the topic of Michigan football came up, and..."

From there, I use it as a springboard to insert more and more about being a Christian, which has been a great way to open the door.

Let me say this, though: the gospel by its very nature is confrontational. Eventually, an unbeliever is confronted with the truth that they are a sinner, that they cannot save themselves, and that only through putting saving faith in Jesus Christ which leads to repentance will one be saved. It's going to happen. That doesn't mean, necessarily, that it will become a shouting match, but it does mean that there are people who will say "I don't want to deal with this or talk about it right now." And when that happens, I say, "Well, anytime you want to bring it up again and talk about it, let me know."

And finally: _You are responsible for bearing witness to the truth. You are NOT responsible for changing people. That is God's work, and God's work alone._ This stressed me out in my Arminian days, and it is the reason for a lot of bad practice in Arminian churches and evangelism. You bear witness, you be ready to give an answer. What happens after that is in God's hands. When you realize this, it makes witnessing a whole lot easier on you.


----------



## Philip (Jun 10, 2011)

Nathan, I've found that in whatever context I'm in, the subject comes up. Maybe it's the fact that I ask for all Sundays off, or when traveling in Britain, "I'm going to evensong at the Parish Church, want to come?" I've found that God provides the context, more often than not.


----------



## Kim G (Jun 10, 2011)

It drives me crazy when Christians try to manufacture reasons to talk about their faith in a non-religious setting. It's so contrived and drives people away. Just exhibit good character traits and enjoy being friendly with those around you. One-on-one conversations will eventually come up, like when a coworker has a bad day and knows he/she can talk to you about it because you listen and care. I had multiple chances to talk about the Lord at my job, and I never had to contrive a reason to talk about Him. When people are hurting and need comfort, point them to Christ. When they are mad about a coworker and wonder why you won't gossip with them, point them to Scripture. Stuff like this comes up all the time.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jun 10, 2011)

nwink said:


> but is it usually better to try to initiate religious conversation happen with non-Christians (at work, for example)...OR to spur religious conversation off of something that a non-Christian might say?


 I think it is better to let the conversation flow naturally and not force "religious" conversations. If your whole thought and life is entrenched in Christ your worldview will be evident and many times the conversations will then naturally lead to more direct Gospel conversations.


----------



## au5t1n (Jun 10, 2011)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Nathan, I've found that in whatever context I'm in, the subject comes up. Maybe it's the fact that I ask for all Sundays off, or when traveling in Britain, "I'm going to evensong at the Parish Church, want to come?" I've found that God provides the context, more often than not.





Kim G said:


> It drives me crazy when Christians try to manufacture reasons to talk about their faith in a non-religious setting. It's so contrived and drives people away. Just exhibit good character traits and enjoy being friendly with those around you. One-on-one conversations will eventually come up, like when a coworker has a bad day and knows he/she can talk to you about it because you listen and care. I had multiple chances to talk about the Lord at my job, and I never had to contrive a reason to talk about Him. When people are hurting and need comfort, point them to Christ. When they are mad about a coworker and wonder why you won't gossip with them, point them to Scripture. Stuff like this comes up all the time.


 
I agree. Unbelievers do bring up religious topics naturally, and all the time. We just tend to be too afraid to say anything, or at least I do.


----------



## Rufus (Jun 10, 2011)

I've found that some people use "talking about religion" has a negative term and use it to not have the conversation, not understanding that things about God are the most important things. 
Still, In a conversation if somebody says something that is wholelly religious or related in nature I'll put in my input and use it. For example during the whole Harold Camping event I came to defense of Christianity in classroom settings, as well as today when a kid was joking with a girl I go to school with after she said she'd kill herself (if something happened I believe), and he laughed and said "You'd go to Hell" and pointed out the fact she's a Baptist or something.


----------



## Douglas P. (Jun 10, 2011)

nwink said:


> On a similar note, how can a Christian start discussing Christian truth with others in a non-confrontational way?



Given the antithesis between belief and non-belief this is impossible. To have any meaningful conversation about Christ and the Gospel one has to show how the unbeliever’s sin is rooted in unbelief and unrighteousness (c.f. Rom 1:18ff).

With that being said, there are thoughtful and loving ways of doing this task and there are just plain nasty ways of going about this task. Nevertheless to share the good news of the risen Christ is to be confrontational.


----------



## jandrusk (Jun 10, 2011)

Yes, I would agree that you should not force conversations in that way, but if you pay attention you won't need to. I had a perfect example this week; A vendor was in the process of installing some software for us and forgot to give us the requirements for the computers that it needed to run on, which is the second time this has happened. I just sent out a not to my group at work say, "Vanity of vanity all is vanity." One of my co-workers responded is that some kind of tricky riddle? I said no trick about it and then responded with the passage from Ecclesiastes. I like what Josh said earlier in that let your witness about your character and how you conduct yourself versus trying to sway conversations that way.


----------



## gordo (Jun 10, 2011)

Good posts. I struggle immensely speaking about my faith. Especially to old buddies who used to know me when I was quite the partier. I try to be a good example and show change in my life. Change that only God could bring. Hopefully that will lead others to ask. Even when some do ask I fail miserably there to as well. Oh well. Something to pray on and work on.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 11, 2011)

Think about it. It really isn't a matter of "bringing up" our faith as much as not avoiding it. We've been trained by the culture to talk around religious stuff. To leave it out when we discuss our day. To pretend it didn't happen.

Most of us have daily (or at least weekly) activities that, if we simply talk about them as naturally as we do everything else in our lives, will mean we have brought up our faith. Then those who are interested can ask more. And often they will, especially in times of struggle. So the challenge is not to find a way to bring up matters of faith, but to overcome society's unspoken pressure to tiptoe around it.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jun 11, 2011)

It does come up on its own. One friend started talking to me and asking questions just because I brought my Bible into work, and that led to a good number of other conversations with the same guy. Concerning the Harold Camping fiasco, there were a few remarks made on that by coworkers (didn't really lead to more conversations, I was just openly opposed to him).

Sometimes directly initiating the conversation is a good idea. One time I was on a work line and the woman next to me commented she was bored, and I suggested a discussion topic to occupy the time, she agreed, and I think I brought up the topic of heaven. It was an excellent chance to share the Gospel, turned out very well, it left her in tears and gratitude. Unfortunately I've never seen her again.

I've heard one preacher say that directness is quite effective, and may often be more appreciated by the recipient than if you were to try and look for a loophole to get in. That is, you might just bring politely bring up the issue and initiate a conversation that way. I've had a few good conversations that way. It takes courage, but it works.

And yes, people will notice your lifestyle. If they notice you are an honest hard worker, they _will_ notice. We should learn from the example of Joseph, whose combination of godliness AND diligence earned him the second highest position in all the known world at the time.


----------



## Edward (Jun 11, 2011)

nwink said:


> On a similar note, how can a Christian start discussing Christian truth with others in a non-confrontational way?



Harold Camping and the Mayans make a good entree. You agree with the non-believers that he's a nutjob or a scam artist, and then move to what the scriptures say about what he does.


----------

